# Best Homemade Tools >  Spot Face cutter

## Workshopshed

I was making a stripboard project for a magazine and wanted a quick and easy way to make the cuts in the tracks. So I made my own spot face cutter from an old drillbit and a bit of old branch from thee garden.

 

https://www.workshopshed.com/2020/04/spot-face-cutter/

----------

Jon (Apr 23, 2020),

n9dug (Apr 27, 2020),

Paul Jones (Apr 22, 2020),

rgsparber (Apr 20, 2020),

rlm98253 (Apr 20, 2020),

Sleykin (May 13, 2020),

Tule (Apr 21, 2020)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Workshopshed! We've added your Spot Face Cutter to our Electronics category,
as well as to your builder page: Workshopshed's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Spot Face Cutter
 by Workshopshed

tags:
electronics

----------


## Paul Alciatore

Vector makes an expensive tool for cutting these traces. Well, expensive compared to a standard drill bit. I have been using drill bits for this for years. I put a 1/8" bit in my drill press and set the down feed stop for the correct depth to remove the trace. That takes a few trials. From there, I just mark the places to break the traces with a marking pen and drill away. The hole in the board centers the drill bit very well and the 1/8" size bit cuts the trace with a wide enough break so that solder will not bridge it easily but it does not touch the neighboring traces. Works great.

----------

IAMSatisfied (Apr 27, 2020)

----------

